# Two Questions ...



## GrowRebel (Sep 11, 2008)

As some of you may know I have a super silver haze growing outside ... I am wondering since it's mostly sativa ... should I let the trichomes go mostly amber or the usual 50/50 or so ... I believe the breeder states early Oct. for this strain ... correct me if I'm wrong ...  

... next  ... I have been reading up on curing and storing in mason jars ... I am correct in my reading that only sealed jar or containers are what is needed? ... a regular jar with a top isn't sufficient? ... also I saw that a bad or improper cure can cause you to lose potency ... yet ... I can't find any example of how that could happen ... could someone please fill me in on this :confused2:


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 11, 2008)

Yo Ho GrowRebel,

   wow, you must be very excited as your baby is so near to treating you to a great time. :watchplant:Wheeeeee, LOL 

1. I had the same questions and here is what I chose to do. I sampled a little here and a little there. Taste was certainly rough, but that is a different matter. If you are at that 50/50 spot, amber and clear, try a taste test and if your head likes it, your there ya know ? or wait a tad longer and try it then. I found that I like a 70/30, it was a great pain killer. Your 50/50 would tend to lend itself towards a more up type buzz.

2. Glass jars are perfect for curing and storage. Obviously you got to let your smoke breath as that is part of the curing process. As long as the lid on the jar seals up nice then it will do.
 Put the lid on the jar while it is empty and submerge it under water, if you don't get air bubbles, (which I suspect will be the case), then your in the groove.

  I like simple things the best.:aok:

Cure is for the taste, plain and simple, but as fruits will tend to sugar and sweeten, wonderous changes do occur when curing your smoke, so paying close attention to this step is certainly important for your overall pleasure.

 There are some folks here that are genius in the curing and I am certain they will hold your hand all the way through it. These folks are our true treasure here, I know cause I got tons of great help for which I will always be grateful, and so I sacrifice an El' Roucho on my alter now and then to them. 

  You sound to me like your right in there with what your doing. Can't wait for your smoke report.:hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*I've grown that particular haze a couple times and I prefer the 50/50 but 70 amber/30 cloudy is a great buzz too :aok: *


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 11, 2008)

:ciao: Thanks everybody ... I just got through clipping the buds from the stems and putting them it these ceramic jars with the metal clips on the outside of the lids and a plastic seal around the inside ... it's black so no light can get in ... so I have to open it everyday for a few minutes ... is that correct?  And do this for a couple of weeks?


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I've grown that particular haze a couple times and I prefer the 50/50 but 70 amber/30 cloudy is a great buzz too :aok: *



Did that happen in Oct. or before?  What month did you harvest?


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah ... and I'm still wondering what are some of the thing you can do wrong while curing that would cause you to lose some potency from your smoke ... :confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Did that happen in Oct. or before? What month did you harvest?


 
Puffin grows inside, so harvest time is whenever the plant says its harvest time 



> Oh yeah ... and I'm still wondering what are some of the thing you can do wrong while curing that would cause you to lose some potency from your smoke ... :confused2:


 

Mould is now you enemy, only light will destroy potency, your buds now or in 2 years will be the same potency when dried and cured 

I presume you have dried your buds before putting them in jars.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep I let them dry until the stems snapped ... and I take them out of the jar everyday for 30 min. 

So the only thing that can effect potency now is mold and light ... I got that covered ... :hubba:


----------

